# Supreme curtains!! have you started??



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Just wondering if any of you have started or finished your curtains and pen decor for the supreme ? 
These are my inner side panels the back panel is I green/gold which will have a transfer of jasmine palace on it, the pelmet will be from another set of show curtains I have and il double layer the front using the blue satin and the ones that match the pelmet. I wish I had a pen at home to tweek about with.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

How big are supreme pens? 

I have a set of curtains I've never used and they would be great but I have no idea if they are the right size.


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Single are 2ft sq double are 4ftx2ftx2ft


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

So a normal application would result in a single pen? You would have to ask for a double?


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes double is extra, I think it was an extra £32 but I like it extra space it make such a difference for them.


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Cats on exhibition on entry form


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

The standard pens at the Supreme are what would be considered a double at other GCCF shows. So, all exhibits get a pen that is 4 ft wide by 2 ft deep and 2 ft high for the normal entry fee.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Fab curtains by the way!! I have about as much talent in this area as a bowl of cold soup so I have much admiration for those that can "create"!


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

I enquired about that and was told double was extra


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Have just checked must have hot muddled up


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

munchkinpie said:


> Have just checked must have hot muddled up


The way they phrase it doesn't help!


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

I actually messaged them! They told me double was extra!! Should have just googled it inthe first place!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

So my curtains need to fit a double pen of 4ft wide - hmm, not sure my curtains are wide enough. Will go dig them out and check.

What's the 'theme' this year?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Spid the theme is Fairytales

I haven't started mine yet, I know what I am doing and have been pootling around for ideas - I'll go fabric shopping at the weekend maybe


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Only the back one needs to be 4ft as your front drapes are open.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Must get creating or Carly will never forgive me 

I have the flooring done, and the bed, but not started on the curtains yet!

The pelmet will need to be 4ft as well Spid, if you use one


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Make me one too MCW! I'm useless and rubbish at this stuff!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm not making the actual curtains - Carly gave me a set I am allowed to stitch and glue to my hearts content 

If I had a sewing machine I would have made them from scratch!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> I'm not making the actual curtains - Carly gave me a set I am allowed to stitch and glue to my hearts content
> 
> If I had a sewing machine I would have made them from scratch!


oh. Mildly disappointed but hey ho.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Spid, if you have a little money to spend, looked at pennedin.co.uk

The quality is incredible, and the curtains are beautiful. A set that can be used over and over. I have two which I've used lots.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Spid, if you have a little money to spend, looked at pennedin.co.uk
> 
> The quality is incredible, and the curtains are beautiful. A set that can be used over and over. I have two which I've used lots.


Very nice sets on that site.

We don't have the front frillies on our cages or little cushions, but I always use bright coloured satin - or rather my mum does as she makes my curtains and base covers for me.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Spid, if you have a little money to spend, looked at pennedin.co.uk
> 
> The quality is incredible, and the curtains are beautiful. A set that can be used over and over. I have two which I've used lots.


I can second that. Elizabeth used to take stalls at cat shows and over the years I brought several beds and a couple of sets of drapes, and all are beautifully made. The beds have lasted and lasted and wash and wash, and the drapes look great, include all the trimmings and are easy to fit to the pens. I see looking at her site that the sets have got a lot more sophisticated over the years, but the set I have will look fine though not with my fawn kitten - fawn & pale yellow are not a match made in heaven!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Lovely but hubby would kill me if I spent that. 

I do have a basic set I bought second hand about 6 years ago and never used. Am planning on jooshing that up at little.


----------



## shonedek (Jan 8, 2012)

Can you tell me if anyone makes these.I have had a look through google but some sets are out of my budget and a couple of sites i am not sure if there still doing them,no updates. I only want something simple and the theme is way out of my league as yet lol.maybe next year. 
Maybe when i know how this all works i will do my own to

Love your curtains


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

One litter tray pelmet complete - that was a lot more stitching than I anticipated!! :thumbup:


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Wait till you have sequence and appliqués to put on


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I bought my stuff off eBay last year! Good on price and decent quality!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

More cutting, sticking and stitching done - we now have the front 'curtains' - although they dont look like curtains anymore


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

We should keep a photo diary, that way we will know the pens of pf members even if they are there wearing their badge


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I've been taking pics as I make stuff - only shared them with Carly though


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

I have made a start on my pen decoration finally  its a bit OTT this year.....it is going to take me ages but you will certainly know which is my pen LOL.


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds great vixen


----------

